# Compliance check of base openssl



## np1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi,
for compliance reasons I need to run `make test` against the base openssl which is included in the base FreeBSD codebase.
However when I tried to run `./config` under `/usr/src/crypto/openssl` I got these error messages


```
/usr/src/crypto/openssl$ ./config
Operating system: amd64-whatever-freebsd
Can't locate OpenSSL/Glob.pm in @INC (you may need to install the OpenSSL::Glob module) (@INC contains: /usr/src/crypto/openssl/util/perl /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.30 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.30/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.30) at ./Configure line 20.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./Configure line 20.
Can't locate OpenSSL/Glob.pm in @INC (you may need to install the OpenSSL::Glob module) (@INC contains: /usr/src/crypto/openssl/util/perl /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.30 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.30/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.30) at ./Configure line 20.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./Configure line 20.
This system (BSD-x86_64) is not supported. See file INSTALL for details
```

Anybody knows how to solve?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2020)

This will probably help: https://wiki.freebsd.org/TestSuite


----------



## np1 (Aug 17, 2020)

I have not found anything helpful on the wiki, anybody else can help here?
Thx


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2020)

I suggest you ask on the mailing lists, there are very few developers active on the forums.


----------



## jomonger (Aug 17, 2020)

File::Glob::glob() is no longer in perl 5.30. Try to use File::Glob::bsd_glob().



			File::Glob - Perl extension for BSD glob routine - Perldoc Browser
		


Its just a intuition, I'm not pro yet, but there are chances that it will help.


----------

